# How do you back up your hard drive data?



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Mech brought up a subject in his thread on dealing with his Seagate 7200.11 drive woes that I thought deserved it's own thread; namely, what is the best way, or the most used way, of backing up hard drive data?

My experience backing up hard drive data for the last 25 years has not been good. I have had problems with what device to back up TO! I have backed data up to floppies (bad idea, not reliable), two different types of streaming tape (not reliable, perhaps just my personal experience), recordable DVD (lost 100 movies due to the discs not being playable 6 months later!!!), and CD (these work, but don't hold a lot compared to todays hard drives).

The best way I can see to back up hard drive data is to use another hard drive (external) or perhaps some of the larger flash drives (expensive and I'm unsure at to their reliability for long-term storage).

Please share your opinions and experiences!


----------



## elarson (Mar 9, 2008)

On my home built HTPC I use RAID 5. Four 300GB drives. I think I'm going to reconfigure it to mirrored drives. Two 1TB drives. Drives have gotten bigger and cheaper since I built the HTPC. In either case, if a drive goes bad, I don't lose everything. I also use a web based backup service. This protects my data if the house burns down and my HTPC with it. I back up my laptop using the web service.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Harpmaker said:


> The best way I can see to back up hard drive data is to use another hard drive (external)...


Bingo. That's what I've been doing for the past year, an external USB hard drive (although admittedly I probably don't back up as often as I should). Only cost about $50 IIR.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I use syncback free to back up to a 2nd hard drive. This is nice because, let's say I have 2 500GB drives, but only 200GB of info to back up. Instead of using Raid 1 and having only 500GB of usable space, I now have 800GB of usable space (that 200GB of info backed up on 2 separate drive. Plus I can use an external for offsite backup without having to come up with a separate backup process.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I back up to other harddrive(s). When you get down to it, there just isn't anything that works as well for home use. Optical media lacks the space, and magnetic tapes are only worth it on the high end.

So the simple thing to do is get another external harddrive. Just a USB (or firewire or eSATA) unit. Back your data up to that periodically. I personally use Microsoft's Sync Toy since it's free and just copies the folders I want, but you may want to get something like Acronis Trueimage.

An alternative if you really don't have much data is a USB flash drive.

A good idea at that point is to get yourself a safe that is rated to withstand fire and water. You then put the backup drive in that. That way, even if your house catches fire or gets flooded your data probably survives. They are also decent at keeping thieves from taking it. This is a good idea anyhow since you toss your important documents in there too.

Now is that enough? Well depends on the data. For anything I can think of on a normal computer this should be fine. However if the data is really important, you'll want to arrange an offsite backup. For my most important data I back it up to our NAS at work. If you are in a situation where you have data like that, I can look in to some services to recommend to you.


As for me I have three levels of data redundancy:

1) A RAID-5. That is an array of drives (3 or more) such that if one fails you lose no data. Two or more must fail for data loss to happen. This is not a backup, though many confuse it as such, since it doesn't protect against you accidentally deleting something. It is a reliability thing. If a drive dies, I can keep using my computer while I wait for a new one to come in, and I don't need to reinstall.

2) Another internal, non-RAID backup disk. This is an easy, fast backup for my data. I sync to it often, since it is always hooked up. It is also there should I decide I need to reinstall, I don't have to go and fetch my data, just copy it back over. Everything important is on both the array, and the backup disk.

3) An external drive in a safe. Every so often, like every month or so (or if I've done something I consider more important) I trot that out and sync it to my backup drive in my system, then back to the safe. That way, should there be a fire, or should my computer short out and blast my disks or whatever, I have a backup.

For me, works pretty well. It'd take a fairly major event to destroy my data, and at that point I probably don't really care about it anyhow.


As for long term reliability, yes harddrives do have problems in the long term. You do not want to put a backup on a HD and not touch it for 10 years. However, there is no problem so long as you do two things:

1) Check your backup. You should be doing this anyhow, as you go and update it with new stuff to backup.

2) Replace your HDs every so often. This will likely happen anyhow as you get more data, but even if not, if you are getting in the 5-7 year range, think about buying a new one.

Remember that the reason digital data is so resilient is not because the storage devices themselves are infallible, but because it's easy to copy. So as long as you make copies, and keep those copies on current technology, you should be good.


----------



## Pneumonic (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, first post here.

I run a Squeezebox network at home. 3 classics and 1 transporter. Everything is served off a single 1 TB (soon to be 1.5 TB) external hard drive. 

I use a combo of DVD's and a second external hard drive to backup. I keep both off site at my relatives houses.


----------



## TRiSS (Aug 29, 2008)

I use 3 320 gb harddisks in raid 5 as my main storage: this contains my media collection. On this server I also run backuppc, a linux backup daemon. This backs up the important files from other pc's (documents, settings, etc) to this raid5 volume. I regularly export those backups as an "archive" to a usb external harddisk which I only connect when it is archiving this data. I manually copy my multimedia data regularly to another usb harddisk. 

I agree with above posters, that external HD's (usb, firewire, esata) seem the best option for "consumer" backups. Just make sure that the backup disks are somewhere safe when not in use.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Raid 1 at the office. 

Two hard drives on my laptop with Acronis backing up to one, then I do a backup all along to an external USB hard drive.


----------



## imported_epereira (May 12, 2008)

I have 4 hard drives in my computer - one with the OS and programs, one with my data and the other two for backups of the first two. I had a RAID setup in the past but ran into some problems and then ditched that. Now I use Symantec Ghost 14 and run regularly scheduled backups (weekly). I also have a MS Home Server that backs up my critical data daily (automatically) - I guess I am just paranoid


----------



## Guvner57 (Mar 9, 2010)

Mac have a great back-up system using "Time-Machine". Automatic back-ups and option to reinstall selected files instead of complete system restore as in Windows.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I back up all my computers to a Windows Home Server that sits in my network room. It does it automatically every night.

One of these days I'll get around to setting it up as a full fledged media server. Right now it just serves up music.


----------



## solo (Nov 30, 2009)

For those of you using the Mac, SuperDuper, is an excellent program and alternative to TimeMachine. It's one of the few 3rd party programs that gets the permissions correct, and it will also backup/copy bootable partitions correctly. It's very fast in "Smart Update" mode - where it updates the backup copy to look like the current version of the source (not doing snapshots going back in time like Time Machine, which can also take up alot of space). Running a backup once a week with SuperDuper or Time Machine to a disk that's only used for backups (and only powered on when backups are being done) should be a bare minimum for anyone with valuable data.

As far as backup strategy goes, it all depends upon how much content you have/produce, and what your budget is. Multiple backups are a good idea, and in order of expense these are usually "live" or "hot swappable" backups, followed by optical (DVD-R or BLU Ray), followed by magnetic media (4mm or 8mm tape). People who are producing gigabytes of content per week, often have hot swappable backups, and/or use a mirrored RAID configuration. Unfortunately, running drives all the time makes them fail more quickly. Swappable distributed storage, like the low end products from Data RObotics (the DroboStore) line, can workaround a failed drive - just have an extra one to swap out.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

I usually back up on my external HD, every second day, all the projects I'm currently working on. When the project is done, I make a DVD back-up and I encourage the client to bring his/her own back solution (usually and external HD) too.
I store the DVD backups in a dry, light-less place...

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

For project data I backup once to a redundant drive (constantly) and once to DVD (usually when I'm finished with something).

For personal data...I'm lazy, I really need a better system. I have backups all over the place on multiple machines but I don't know where anything is really.


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

Firstly, understand the difference between 'backup' and 'archive'.

During tracking and mixing, I buy a 2.5" portable HDD for each customer/project backups during the job. The 2.5" are sturdier than the 3.5" units since the smaller drives are made for laptops which get knocked around quite a bit.

Each day the entire job is backed up onto the drive. For example, a recent jazz band CD used approximately 30GB including all tracking files and the project files and stereo mixdowns for each track.
This backup is stored offsite and is used in the case of catastrophic loss of the data.

Once the project is completed and I have the copy of the master CD (the master CD is never played, it is ready to go to the manufacturer) then the complete project is archived to optical media and stored away with the master CD copy.


----------



## Triode (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been considering a new solution which would monitor in real-time and do an active backup. I mainly use Acronis with schedules or Alwaysync manually as I like to have my local backup powered down and "offline".

My wife's laptop was just stolen on Monday, so I'll have to see how on top of my backups I actually was.....!


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

Making an image with Norton Ghost of all my HD's. I have 5 of them, but I'm only imaging 3 HD's every week.

Reminds that I have to back-up my drives this weekend :T


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

For backing up on windows, it really depends on which version you're using.

http://download.cnet.com/Acronis-True-Image-Home/3000-2242_4-10168093.html?tag=mncol

That is an awesome program for any backup needs. Alternatively an external hard drive is useful as well, you can get a 1TB external for 99 bucks on newegg .


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, Acronis can also do the trick.


----------



## AVDweeb (Apr 10, 2010)

Well. As someone who did consumer level technical support, I can't emphasize the importance of backing up. Google did a study a few year back, and they found that about ten percent of their desktop sized, stationary drives failed annually! (This is my first post, so I can't yet post a link :nono

With that said, I think that the best way to backup a computer is with either a mirrored RAID 1 solution, or a constant, incremental backup to an external hard drive. As a previous poster(s) have mentioned, Apple makes a great application called Time Machine that does wonders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

as a pc technician for over 15 years personaly I use another (2nd) hard drive, make a complete backup to it, unlpug it and leave it be untouched unless you need to do a restore, for smaller things I use a thumbdrive


----------



## los153 (Nov 5, 2006)

Great suggestions here. Agree wholeheartedly with backing up to an external HDD. An old adage: If your data doesn't exist in at least two places, then it doesn't really exist. And unless one of those places is another building from the first, then your data isn't safe. 

I accomplish this by cross-backups, using two external USB HDD's for critical data backup, one at work and one at home.

I'll add my little $0.02:

1) Make an image of your OS volume. Others have mentioned Acronis (a very good product) but I also recommend Image for Windows by Terabyte Unlimited. If you have Win7, the software needed to do this is included in Backup Center. Be sure to make a bootable recovery disk too (e.g. on optical media). This will make it much easier to recover the state of your OS directly back to the drive while it's still on the same machine.

2) Partition your main OS drive. Make your OS partition as big as it needs to be to conatina the OS, and only about 5-10 GB bigger (or whatever is eough for you to feel safe with). That will tame the size of the OS volume, and limit fragmentation due to OS updates and installs. The remainder of your physical OS disk can then contain other partitions for general data, like media data, that do not require special imaging software for backing up.

3) If you like, create a separate partition just for your Windows Cache. This will further tame fragmentation, and will enhance defrag performance, since the cache cannot usually be defragmented. (And besides, you don't really need to back it up... Windows would just rebuild it on the OS refresh.)


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you have not checked out dropbox yet, you should. 2gb are free and you can earn more for free by inviting new members to use it: https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTExNzkwNDU5






I use it every day, though, even the paid option may not be big enough for a full computer backup. Still, for the price and with the added functionality (public file serving, sharing w/ other DB users, photo galleries), I find it invaluable. I use it daily to back up my most important files, share files with others, and make sure my work, notebook, and home computers are never out of sync.


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

At home I backup my Mac to an external Western Digital Hard Drive using SuperDuper. Pretty easy program to use and you have quite a few options as to how you back up everything (or just some things).

At work we have a Network Attached Storage and we run an automated backup on it twice daily to flash drives. Our work files aren't overly bloated so we're able to keep the file sizes small enough to fit on flash drives. At some point in the near future we'll need to get larger ones in order to accommodate for new files though.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For bullet proof backup, the 3-2-1 approach is recommended. 3 copies of your important files, 2 of them off-site, and 1 in the cloud. I use a 500GB and syncback to store valuable files (and a copy of my media library), and then use dropbox as my cloud solution.


----------



## marois (Dec 29, 2008)

I use MS Home Server for PCs and Time Machine for the Macs because let's face it, if your backups are not automated then they're probably not getting done. 

Now if I could figure out how to get the Time Machine to backup the Home Server and vice-versa.


----------



## marois (Dec 29, 2008)

The only thing I do NOT like about my Acer Home Server and Time Machine is the don't support RAID so they are susceptible to drive failures.


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

+1 to Time-Machine. its like your favorite piece of gear... Set it and forget it! Assuming you're running a mac. You can set the frequency it backs up, where it backs up and, aside from the first back up which takes a long time, it does it automatically in the background and doesn't slow down your computer at all.


----------



## AudioWonderland (Feb 26, 2010)

I use ghost to backup the OS partition. I take a fresh image before any any change to the OS or applications. The audio files are backed up to 2 external drives. If its only in 2 places, its no place.


----------



## ggidluck (Jun 25, 2009)

For me the most important data is the data from music projects. I back that up to an external drive as well as keep it on the original computer for as long as space will allow. Project files are kept on at least 2 computer drives in case of failure.

I'm not too concerned about OS backups as a reinstall is fairly easy to do and so is installing applications. Keys and authorization codes I tend to keep on flash drives and in email as my email application runs from a flash drive. So I carry my email with me to whatever computer I am working on. 

I use external enclosures for drives and also the latest toy is the SATA docking station which supports up to 2TB drives and drives are hot swapable.

I have used Ghost before and it is handy for making images of discs. Images are compressed and you can mount the disc image later as a drive letter.


----------



## los153 (Nov 5, 2006)

I used to use Norton Ghost, but after about 2005 it became a bloated pig. Not sure if they managed to streamline it, but I've since been satisfied & comfortable with other solutions that are leaner & lighter.

Not backing your OS image is certainly within your perogative. For me, a complete OS reinstall would translate to a 1-2 whole days of downtime. (Reinstalls and re-authorizations for every plug... whew! Not to mention reconfiguration & restoration of all presets, drivers, utilites...!) Recovery from an OS image OTOH is about 20 minutes (I've had to do it.) so for me it's worth doing.


----------

